# collocazione logistica



## marycan

Ciao a tutti,

_collocazione logistica_ per _placement logistique_ è esatto? A me suona troppo letterale..
Grazie dei suggerimenti.


----------



## Piero.G

Non sono sicurissimo, ma ..

Positionnement logistique 

http://www.nantes-atlantic-logistics.eu/intermodalite/

http://www.drakkaronline.com/article95010.html


----------



## matoupaschat

Piero.G said:


> Non sono sicurissimo, ma ..
> 
> Positionnement logistique


 
Oui, ou "situation logistique". Les deux donnent des résultats sur google.


marycan said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> _collocazione logistica_ *per* _placement logistique_ è esatto? A me suona troppo letterale..
> Grazie dei suggerimenti.


 
Adesso mi viene un dubbio... Qual è la lingua originale, fr o it?


----------



## Piero.G

matoupaschat said:


> Oui, ou "situation logistique". Les deux donnent des résultats sur google.
> 
> 
> Adesso mi viene un dubbio... Qual è la lingua originale, fr o it?




Ahah! Vero

Ho dato per scontato It -> Fr


----------



## matoupaschat

Beh, in questo caso, mi sarei aspettato di leggere: _placement logistique_ per _collocazione __logistica, è esatto?_ ma sono un vecchio rompipalle!


----------



## marycan

It > fr.

Grazie dell'aiuto!


----------

